# Secret santa??????????



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know i have been looking at the Secret Santa over in the non Cuban section for quiet some time in envy. I wonder if its okay with the Mods and Admin. Being that Dave's Starbucks pass was such a success! If it would be possible to do it here in the Habanos forum. I know we have the MAW/PIF which is great And Phil's Combo thread. But what about a thread just for Christmas! What do you think guys??????????? If this is not possible or not allowed please feel free to shut this thread down Mods. As i have no intent of breaking the rules of the forum. I only posted it in the open to get everyones thoughts!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it is a great idea!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Though I'm probably not equipped to participate, it sounds like a great idea Tony!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Phil
The ones I have participated in, match the noobs with noobs
and Fogs with Fogs, so it is all good.
Let me pass it by the team.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Phil
> The ones I have participated in, match the noobs with noobs
> and Fogs with Fogs, so it is all good.
> Let me pass it by the team.


Sweet! Thanks for the info Bullman!! Maybe I will get in on this if it goes through! Thanks man!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am in if it passes the elders.... though I won't be able to keep up with the big boys.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Great idea, I'd like to be involved.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Did someone say my name?


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

This could be interesting!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Secret Santa said:


> Did someone say my name?


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I'm definitely in for this


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so a NC and a CC santa?

Can we do both?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Heh, brilliant Tony, absolutely brilliant my friend!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I would absolutely love to participate! I was going to ask if the Secret Santa on the other side was open to both... I know Santa said to get a wishlist together, and mine is a combination of both.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

If things go well like they did last year, Santa Starbuck will have to pop into the Habano forum as well =).


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a wonderful idea.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh I'd love to get involved. Great idea Tony.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is an excellent idea.. The Masters Pass helped push me over the edge. So I am steadily building a nice collection. This will be BA..

I'm IN!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i have been looking at the Secret Santa


Tony You Santa
I'm in brother  :attention:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

If I had the CC stash I'd definitely want to be involved, this is a great idea! I sure hope the mods let it go!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

If I'm back from deployment in time you can count me in.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

If this Is a Go I'm In


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Idea! I participated in the NC Secret Santa last year and it was great! Im in like Flynn if Rudolf pulls the CC Secret Santa Sled! I would want to do the NC as well and it would not be one or the other I hope.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like a blast. I'm in if Santa will have me.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool idea! If this happens, count me in too!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I love Santa!

And I've been good all year.
Well, most of the year.
Some of the year?
I haven't been bad!
Much.


Dang it!

Lumps of coal again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

As much as I think this is a great idea I shipped my Santa package twice last year & both times they got seized by US customs. I cannot go through this again but I think a CONUS Santa pass is a good idea.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Hopefully I'm not the only one who doesn't know, but....in detail how would this work??


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Sounds interesting. Hopefully I'm not the only one who doesn't know, but....in detail how would this work??


Ray
This is a link to last yrs....
All the details are on the first page

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...fficial-secret-santa-2010-signup-here-11.html


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Al....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Santa's Rules as Santa Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ho Ho Who is your Secret Santa going to be this year?
Time for sign-ups for the Secret Santa exchange, magillas. Just another way to have a massive PIF here at our favorite cigar board. There is a $30 minimum. You can feel free to send smokes already in your humidor if that is what you want to do. Any comments regarding this limit, or any other suggestions are welcome here, as well as ol' Santa's mailbag. Santa is here to direct traffic and would like to see all the good(and bad) boys and girls have a great time this Holiday season. For the specifics:

1) PM me the following:
Your FULL name and Address


2) Post in this thread your desire to be in the exchange.

Add yourself to the list. Please note if it is appropriate to send you alcohol. Santa likes a drop himself but some folks do not care to receive it, and we want everyone to feel welcome. The list will stay open until the Saturday after Thanksgiving, November 27. I will do a random draw to assign a kid to each Santa, PM everyone their Secret Santa recipient, i.e., kid, and then delete all the addresses in Santa's PM box. When I send you the recipient PM, I will send you your kid's address as well. As folks go out of town for the Holiday, I'd think a mail on date of no later than Friday, December 10th would be best. Your gifts are, of course, not limited to cigars or cigar paraphernaila. Suggestions on how to improve this are welcome, as well. Happy Holidays!

3. Eligibility to participate: You need to be a member for at least 1 month (prior to signing up), have over 30 posts, and at least one positive Trader Feedback (no negative).

I think this would be a big hit!
The only thing i would change is Cuban Cigars only as this is the Habanos forum!
So what do you say Mods ADMIN.
YEAH OR NAY!
I think we should keep this in the states!
We all know what happened last holiday season!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

:behindsofa:

I did not read all the way down on your last post Tony and already pm'd you my information. I see we are still waiting on the mods......

Best regards, tony


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Once the Mods and Admin approve this i shall start a new thread!
Come one come all lets make it the best Secret Santa ever!
On this side of the forums anyways!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Tony, while this is a habanos only room, would sending noncuban non cigar items be ok?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ho! Ho! Ho! BeHiKeS FoR EvErYoNe!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

astripp said:


> Tony, while this is a habanos only room, would sending noncuban non cigar items be ok?


The purpose doing it here was that it be Habanos only! As there already is a Secret Santa in the non Habanos forum!



Starbuck said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho! BeHiKeS FoR EvErYoNe!!!


When Santa Starbuck speaks people listen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hoto:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I mean you are allowed to send other stuff like cutters, lighter or whatever. If your kid is a NC smoker, then why not allow NCs over and above the CC?

Just state there is a min 5 CC/ $30 or whatever and then if you want to go over and above.. match your kid.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho! BeHiKeS FoR EvErYoNe!!!


David,

You wouldn't mind adopting me, would you?? I mean, it is the compassionate thing to do. Here I am all alone, thousands of miles from my home and my family, with no one to support me, with no super-sized stash of Behike's to call my own. (Insert violin music here). I'm just a poor hometown boy trying to make good in a cold hostile world.

Thanks in advance,

Starbuck Jr.

Hehehe


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I vote CC's only.
If you are an NC smoker this just might not be the Super Santa thread for you. If you smoke both, then you would not mind getting CC's. My two cents.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> I mean you are allowed to send other stuff like cutters, lighter or whatever. If your kid is a NC smoker, then why not allow NCs over and above the CC?
> 
> Just state there is a min 5 CC/ $30 or whatever and then if you want to go over and above.. match your kid.


I guess when and if the Mods Admin approve it we will move forward!
Of course there will be those who wish to send extra!
After all it is Christmas!!!!!!!
And giving is always better than receiving!!!!!!!!!
But why come here to send Non Cubans?:dunno:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Arnie said:


> I vote CC's only.
> If you are an NC smoker this just might not be the Super Santa thread for you. If you smoke both, then you would not mind getting CC's. My two cents.


I agree completely. Plus, if you enjoy both, then you can always participate in both.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> I vote CC's only.
> If you are an NC smoker this just might not be the Super Santa thread for you. If you smoke both, then you would not mind getting CC's. My two cents.





JGD said:


> I agree completely. Plus, if you enjoy both, then you can always participate in both.


My sentiments exactly!
This is the Habano's forum and a Cuban cigar Secret Santa only!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

So we are saying no non-cuban booze, food, the only thing is Cuban cigars? I'm cool with keeping the cigars all Cuban, but I'd rather include a decent American bourbon than trying to get HC rum.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

working on building my stash - subscribed to keep an eye on ....


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmm...just saw this thread. This is a fantastic idea Tony, looks like its going to be a Merry Christmas x2 this year!! 

Dont think I will participate, unless I can get my habanos stash up a tad bit by then.

Gonna wait to see the info from the mods and see how this unfolds!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I like Christmas. I like Santa. I like booze. I like Cuban cigars. I'd be in.....


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> working on building my stash - subscribed to keep an eye on ....


I was thinking this earlier today but I've started to think that this might be a good excuse to buy some 3/5 packs. teehee


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very Interesting......
keep me posted or pm.
Let me know what it entails
I would be interested.
Remember...I am a rookie !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

astripp said:


> So we are saying no non-cuban booze, food, the only thing is Cuban cigars? I'm cool with keeping the cigars all Cuban, but I'd rather include a decent American bourbon than trying to get HC rum.


The final draft is not in and i will say the only thing that needs to be Cuban is the cigars!



Oldmso54 said:


> working on building my stash - subscribed to keep an eye on ....





zeebra said:


> Hmmm...just saw this thread. This is a fantastic idea Tony, looks like its going to be a Merry Christmas x2 this year!!
> 
> Dont think I will participate, unless I can get my habanos stash up a tad bit by then.
> 
> Gonna wait to see the info from the mods and see how this unfolds!!


As Bull has said you guys have nothing to fear Santa and i just spoke with him shall pair noobs with noobs Fogs with Fogs . If you post here and you smoke Cuban Cigars your in.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning Tony, any word from the higher powers of the board?

I know I am going to start my Christmas shopping early this year. Santa Starbuck and I have been working on the who's been good and bad list.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents,

*Yes*, this is going to happen.
Just working out some details.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Gents,
> 
> *Yes*, this is going to happen.
> Just working out some details.


Very nice. Thank you to the mods and admins for allowing this to happen. I suggest everyone adds a mod or two to their shopping list =).


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh Boy this is going to be great!!!:smoke:

Thanks mods much appreciated!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

:hail::bowdown: to the MODS.

This is great news. Should be a fun fun time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is going to be epic. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great idea Tony, this looks like a ton of fun, Xmas shopping list just got bit longer...


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Phil
> The ones I have participated in, match the noobs with noobs
> and Fogs with Fogs, so it is all good.
> Let me pass it by the team.





asmartbull said:


> Gents,
> 
> *Yes*, this is going to happen.
> Just working out some details.


I am in, and very excited!

Also, kind of pissed off that this thread was locked:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/298185-intro-level-ccs-swap.html

becuase the mods didnt want to have another active pass/trade? This pass that is being given a green light is, in its basic form, what I wanted to do, but instead of being called secret santa, it was called intro level cc swap.

I didnt push the issue too hard, because I trusted that the mods really didn't want to do another pass. Now I feel like it is a slap in the face to see that some passes are ok, just not the one I came up with.

I dont mean to take anything away from this pass, becuase it is going to be awesome. And dont want the mods to pull the plug on it "to be fair", but for pete's sake...

"I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!" -Mugatu, Zoolander


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dahu said:


> I am in, and very excited!
> 
> Also, kind of pissed off that this thread was locked:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/298185-intro-level-ccs-swap.html
> ...


Dan,

We really don't see them as similar.

We see the the Santa pass as a 1 time PIF, with a shelf-life of 30 days.

Secret Santa doesn't require any Mod supervision and

the only thing public is a name, then later, a photo.

Hope this helps
Al


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dahu said:


> I am in, and very excited!
> 
> Also, kind of pissed off that this thread was locked:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/298185-intro-level-ccs-swap.html
> ...


Better watch it Santa's gonna send you a lump of coal!!!!!!!!!!!
:spank::spank::spank::spank::spank:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does Cuban Santa drive a sleigh as well?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Does Cuban Santa drive a sleigh as well?


Yes but his reindeer are donkeys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO you are too much Tony.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

With the 4 birds in the air, plus what's currently resting, I'm looking forward to making a kid's day.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes but his reindeer are donkeys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I thought it was an old Chevy bel-air. LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope Santa has a sense of humor!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I hope Santa has a sense of humor!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


Me too!! Sorry Santa! :wink:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Subscribed and standing by...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Where's Santa already the Mods said okay!
Come on Santa take this home we love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Where's Santa already the Mods said okay!
> Come on Santa take this home we love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe that chevy won't start? :jaw:

Sorry, had to do it! I'm done, (I hope):noidea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You mean Santa doesn't have one of those sled jumper thigamagigies now i know what to get him for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean Santa doesn't have one of those sled jumper thigamagigies now i know what to get him for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I bet you all were the kids who tried to 
stay up Christmas Eve waiting
for Santa's sleigh to land on your roof ????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Not me my mother used to tell us "If you don't go to bed Santa's not coming"!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I bet you all were the kids who tried to
> stay up Christmas Eve waiting
> for Santa's sleigh to land on your roof ????


He always came _right after_ I fell asleep! :banghead:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like Santa made it
so
I am going to close this up


----------

